# Sun visor



## jwm86_09 (Feb 2, 2011)

I am looking for a sun visor for my Hummingbird 998. I cant find them in Cabelas or BPS. Anybody have any ideas where I can find one?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Here you go. 
http://www.raptorfishing.com/rahu.html


----------

